# metformin and gliclazide



## staceyc (Mar 21, 2014)

any know much about taking the 2 togeather .
I was at drs on Monday and she have me stiaglipin and it didn't agree with me made me sick went back today and they have put me on gliclazide and carry on metformindr dodnt really say much as she was laughing so much as she thought I had brought a cat in with me (different story)   .
    am I able to have a drink while taking this don't drink often but going out tomorrow for a meals and drink with some friends.
     thanks


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 21, 2014)

It's a fair common combination Stacey. I was on them both before I was re-dx'd. I don't drink at all but I don't think there's any rule against it, enjoy your night out.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

Just a warning about gliclizide if it wasn't discussed - it can cause hypos/low blood sugar, so carry some fast-acting sugar around with you (e.g. jelly babies, glucose tablets), and also test before driving, if you drive.

Hope they do the trick for you, it is quite a common combination


----------



## staceyc (Mar 21, 2014)

no it wasn't mentioned anything about low bloods I did ask if I need to test she laughed and said no I do have recently passed my driving test,  
should I be testing then and do I need to inform the dvla at all
thank you


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

staceyc said:


> no it wasn't mentioned anything about low bloods I did ask if I need to test she laughed and said no I do have recently passed my driving test,
> should I be testing then and do I need to inform the dvla at all
> thank you



Your GP is wrong, you must test if you are driving. Get back in touch and explain the rules. That is very remiss of the doctor not to even mention hypos  as you need to test if you feel hypo symptoms  I don't drive so not sure whether you need to inform DVLA, but I'm sure someone here will.


----------



## KateR (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes you do need to inform the dvla as I did when first dx'd. I've never heard anything more about it though and have had to give up driving anyway. I take both gliclazide and metformin and several times I have had a couple of glasses of wine with a special meal with no ill effects.
Amended to say that this was a few years ago and the rules might well have changed since.


----------



## AnnW (Mar 23, 2014)

I thought it was only type 1 that had to inform the Dvla ?


----------



## SimplesL (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi stacy

You definatley need to go back to GP & get him to read DVLA rules. My hubby has just been put on gliclazide & DN gave him a meter put strips on repeat adivising him how to use it & when. Also told him prior to driving if below a level (can't remember what it was) to take steps before he drove & to test again.

She said if she hadn't done this & he had accident etc she may lose her license to practise. May have been a bit strong to make sure hubby tests.

I wasn't aware he had to tell DVLA though as I thought it was only if you went onto insulin or if you had a hypo which you needed help to treat?

I'll have to check on that & get him to contact them. When first diagnosed I did contact insurers but as not on insulin they weren't interested.


----------



## pav (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Stacy, metformin and gliclazide is a common combination for treating diabetes. As the others have said gliclazide can cause hypos, even after being on it for around 12 months I am still trying to get the correct dosage sorted out. 

If on tablets and if driving a car there's no need to inform DVLA, though they do keep amending the rules. Think the latest ones are on the web site below. You do need to tell your insurance company. When I was diagnosed rules were that DVLA had to be notified even if on tablets. This is where confusion comes into play as rules change very frequently or appear that way.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/193489/INF188_2.pdf

As on gliclazide you will need to test your BS levels before driving and during driving. DVLA say every 2 hours. I can't last the 2 hours when driving as I know I would most of the time be hypo within the 2 hour period, max time I test at is 1 1/2 hours.

Even as a type 2 on meds that can cause hypos, you are entitled to test strips at a quantity that meets your requirements. Though a lot of doctors / DN say you don't some still have their heads buried in sand about testing. If you encounter this problem tell them about the DVLA requirements and you may need to fight / put in a complaint to get test strips.

My repeats are for 300 strips (2 different strips), recently I changed doctors and the attitude is totally different, from having to fight for every thing do you know about the DVLA rules and do I need strips. 

As part of the guide lines you should always carry a meter / test strips with you when driving, good to get a spare meter for this, and have hypo awareness. At the moment you probably not had a hypo, look out for changes on how you feel as this can be an indicator of going hypo or close to one. Different people have different symptoms of a hypo, the learning curve again.

I don't drink much, but do test through the night while out as got caught out the first time I had a few drinks. Walking home it felt as if I had been on a right binge, I was in fact hypo. Drinks have different sugar levels in them, depending on what you drink could depend on if you go high or low. I drink lager which has a lower sugar level than other beers and missed judged the time span from the last meal which caused me the problems.

I am possibly an awkward one when it comes to BS levels as I can go from normal to very high then to hypo within a few hours. Last big hic up as an example I was around 6.0 at tea time then after tea 28.3 then by midnight hypo.


----------



## tejbat6 (Mar 24, 2014)

was on  metformin and gliclacide? 
far too vicious for me
had to come off it pretty quick as getting frequent and `orrible hypo`s
2.? I seem to recall, well it was 10+ years ago 
as others have said, inform DVLA is a must if injecting insulin and follow their before driving and 2 hour rules for testing to avoid any consequences 
They told me just taking tabs was OK, may have changed 
There should be no penalties from insurance companies(driving that is) on tabs or injecting. If there is, change your company 
All mine have said is to let them know if anything changes, as in going from tabs to injecting. And of course you must be well in control of it all


----------



## staceyc (Mar 25, 2014)

hi thanks everyone I rang my dr again the duty dr rang me which was the same one I had seen on Friday.   she said I definitely do not need to test my blood  at all even before driving. I just need to get my bloods done at the end of april. 

I have brought my own testing kit just incase .


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2014)

staceyc said:


> hi thanks everyone I rang my dr again the duty dr rang me which was the same one I had seen on Friday.   she said I definitely do not need to test my blood  at all even before driving. I just need to get my bloods done at the end of april.
> 
> I have brought my own testing kit just incase .



That is wrong, please do test before driving for your own safety and that of others. Please see the following link, under the section "MANAGED BY TABLETS WHICH CARRY A RISK OF INDUCING HYPOGLYCAEMIA. THIS INCLUDES SULFONYLUREAS AND GLINIDES":

http://www.npc.nhs.uk/rapidreview/?p=4937

Perhaps you should email this to your surgery!


----------



## pav (Mar 25, 2014)

Your doctor is very wrong and out of date, at the worst case they are putting you others and your driving licence at risk.

I would be printing the information out and send it with a complaint to the practice manager. Its what I had to do at my old doctors, thankfully I moved to another practice not to far away, and what a difference.  

You should not be put in the position where you have to buy your own strips, though with gliclazide, its good news that you have got your own meter. You can normally get meters from the big suppliers for free, worth looking into if you want a spare which is always a good thing to have. Depending on which meter you have you might be in for another shock with some test strips costing £25 upwards for a pot of 50. 

The SD code free is about the cheapest meter to feed with strips being around £7 for 50. Abbott I believe sell them direct around £15 for 50, there are several others that are priced in between the two.

Gliclazide can be unpredictable (at least with me) I can eat the same meal one day and go high, same meal the next day and go hypo. Thankfully I am hypo aware and recognise when I am going low.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 25, 2014)

I decided to look this up on DVLA and this is the relevant link that I found ...

https://www.gov.uk/current-medical-guidelines-dvla-guidance-for-professionals-conditions-d-to-f

For those who cannot access the link, here is the relevant portion ...



> Diabetes - Managed by tablets which carry a risk of inducing hypoglycaemia (this includes sulphonylureas and glinides)
> See INF188/2 (PDF, 95.5KB, 1 page) .
> 
> Group 1 entitlement ODL – car, motorcycle
> ...



So they're leaving a little wriggle room by saying "it may be appropriate"!

Andy


----------



## BigMalc (Mar 26, 2014)

My understanding from the DVLA website and that excert from AndyHB was also that if you havent had any issues then you do not need to advise DVLA, nor is there the mandatory requirement to test. 

HOWEVER, I would concur that until you have good awareness of 'prehypos' for want of a better phrase that testing is the best way and do keep pushing the Dr for strips.  

I know they do keep changing the rules, I had to let DVLA know when i went onto pills in general but nothing specific advised about regular testing before/during driving thankfully.

May need to soon though as I strongly suspect that insulin is on the cards within next 12m - I may be back for help in filling out the DVLA forms then!

Keep safe and keep onto the surgery.  T2 should definately be prescribed strips, how else will we learn.


----------

